# Just had surgery 6-27-13



## SweetMelissa (May 20, 2013)

Had right lobectomy at 730 this morning and am now in my own bed recovering. Thanks to all of your advice on these boards I had the right food in the house (yogurt, bananas, ice pops, pasta, soup, $avocado), the right clothing (large, soft v-necks, pull-up stretchy pants etc. I was all set to stay one night due to my problem with nausea and vomiting but because I'd consulted with anesthesiologist 2 days before surgery, they gave me extra nausea medication in the iv and stuck a scopolamine patch behind my ear. In recovery they gave me cups of ice chips which I ate for 4 hours before they discharged me. My throat is very sore and swallowing hurts but I have a prescription for Tylenol with codeine and am taking it faithfully every 4 hours. Post-op appointment is scheduled for July 5th. So relieved that surgery is behind me. SM :hugs:


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm really glad you did so well!



Get some sleep, lay low, and you'll do great!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Great news!! Take it easy for a bit.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

WOW- never heard of outpatient surgery for a TT.

Keep ice on it every 20 minutes and stay ahead of the pain.

By day 2 or 3 you can likely be on 600 mg of Motrin without the codeine.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SweetMelissa said:


> Had right lobectomy at 730 this morning and am now in my own bed recovering. Thanks to all of your advice on these boards I had the right food in the house (yogurt, bananas, ice pops, pasta, soup, $avocado), the right clothing (large, soft v-necks, pull-up stretchy pants etc. I was all set to stay one night due to my problem with nausea and vomiting but because I'd consulted with anesthesiologist 2 days before surgery, they gave me extra nausea medication in the iv and stuck a scopolamine patch behind my ear. In recovery they gave me cups of ice chips which I ate for 4 hours before they discharged me. My throat is very sore and swallowing hurts but I have a prescription for Tylenol with codeine and am taking it faithfully every 4 hours. Post-op appointment is scheduled for July 5th. So relieved that surgery is behind me. SM :hugs:


Bless your heart!!! We are all glad this is behind you as well!


----------



## Ptbrwn (Feb 3, 2013)

Hope you have a rapid recovery. I also had my TT and returned home the same day.


----------



## SweetMelissa (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for all of the supportive comments!! Your thoughtful posts helped me calm down and not feel so alone! --SM


----------

